# Can I smoke a brisket in 2 stages on different days



## ChefDaFuts (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a master built electric smoker that I just picked up for my culinary classroom.  With the pandemic and limited time on campus, I am only site 6 hours a day, for a large brisket, can I start the smoking process on day one for 5 hours, chill the meat down and continue the next day with another 5 hour session?  thanks for the advice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

I would say not but some others will most likely disagree. Chef JJ will probably chine in.

Warren


----------



## bregent (Dec 3, 2020)

While technically possible, it will probably take much longer than you expect. In order to get to the right tenderness, brisket needs to reach a temperature of about 140F or above in order for connective tissue to start breaking down. On a large brisket, it will take hours just to get into that range. After 5 hours,  it would only have been in that zone for a few hours. The following day, starting from cold, it's the same.  So, overall, it would take many more hours than if you cooked continuously, and you risk drying it out.

You are better off just doing it hot and fast, where it might take only 5-6 hours to cook.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 3, 2020)

I have smoked, on an offset, for 12 hours, refrigerated overnight, then cooked in oven at 250° for another few hours. Turned out great. Can't speak to how an electric smoker would do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2020)

The only thing I would say is the meat must get above 140 the first day, then you could finish it the second day. I would go with a pit temp of at least 270-280.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2020)

From a Safety standpoint,  there is no issue splitting the cook. I would suggest, putting 5 hours of Smoke on it day one, at 250-275°F. The Internal Temp should hit 150-170°F. Double foil wrap and chill it. Day 2, Stick the Wrapped package in a 300-325°F Oven to finish the cook. You are looking for a Bamboo Skewer or Instant Read Therm Probe to slide in with very little to no resistance. The IT  will likely be 195 to 205°. This way, the kids learn about Smoking, and Braising the Brisket, in it's own juices!
Are you just doing  Demos and Lectures over the net, or are students in the Classroom getting hands on training and critique of their production?
I'm a retired Culinary and Certified ServSafe Instructor in PA. I totally understand spreading Long Production out over multiple days...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Dec 6, 2020)

Well  if your teaching cooking, smoke it as long as you can, then vacuum pack it and put into the SV pot, show them a way to hit perfect temps without baby setting it.  let it rest 30-60 when you remove from the pot before you open the bag


----------

